# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος ΟΤΕ στο Internet

## lamesaint

Ρε παιδια καναδυό μέρες τώρα το http://www.whitepages.gr/gr/index.jsp όταν του δίνω αριθμό τηλ δεν μου δίνει απάντηση.....
Μήπως έχει και κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα???

----------


## apok

Εγώ που μόλις έβαλα το δικό μου, έβγαλε κανονικά results

----------


## sdikr

Πρόβλημα με java και javascript  ή κανα firewall  (ή Νorton antivirus)

----------


## apok

Mήπως σου κόψαν το τηλέφωνο? :Razz: 

<edit> Σπύρο μόλις τώρα είδα ότι μας χωρίζει ένα 2 στο τέλος των Post :Razz:  </edit>

----------


## EvilHawk

> (ή Νorton antivirus)


Για όλα υπάρχει ένας μύθος ....  :Whistling:

----------


## sdikr

> Για όλα υπάρχει ένας μύθος ....


Συγνώμη έχεις δικαιο,  κακιά ρυθμίση στο Norton antivirus  /  internet security,  

Μου έχει τύχει σε πελάτη,   τελικά έβαλα το whitepages  στο allow list

----------


## lamesaint

> Συγνώμη έχεις δικαιο,  κακιά ρυθμίση στο Norton antivirus  /  internet security,  
> 
> Μου έχει τύχει σε πελάτη,   τελικά έβαλα το whitepages  στο allow list


Σωστός , και μένα δούλεψε μόλις έκλεισα το ZoneAlarm....Thanks guys...

----------

